# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Dieet en gezonde darmflora voorkomen schimmelinfecties als candida

## FRANCOIS580

*Dieet en gezonde darmflora voorkomen schimmelinfecties als candida* 

Schimmelinfecties en in de eerste plaats candida albicans komen steeds meer voor en zijn dus niet alleen moeilijker te voorkomen, maar ook te behandelen. Dat is ongetwijfeld mede het gevolg van onze moderne en ongezonde voeding. Een gezonde darmflora is de eerste vereiste om schimmelinfecties te voorkomen. Welke voeding is aan te raden om je darmflora gezond en in conditie te houden en zo allerlei schimmelinfecties en candida albicans te voorkomen? 

De meerderheid van de schimmelinfecties ontstaan voornamelijk in je darmen. Wordt niet vlug ingegrepen, dan kunnen deze woekerende schimmels vanuit je darmen je gezondheid ondermijnen. Het is inderdaad niet toevallig onze nieren, hart, lever en zelfs onze ogen en hersenen steeds meer af te rekenen krijgen met de ernstige gevolgen van schimmelinfecties. Een van de meest bekende en voorkomende schimmelinfecties is zeker candida dat vooral in je mond en darmen maar ook in de vagina voorkomt. Schimmels beperken zich zeker niet uitsluitend tot deze plaatsen maar kunnen zich even goed op je huid en nagels nestelen.

*Oorzaak aanpakken*
Bij een schimmelinfectie pakt men in de eerste plaats de symptomen aan. Veel belangrijk is nochtans de kwaal zelf aan te pakken en zo vlug mogelijk uit te roeien. Een schimmelinfectie ontstaat meestal als gevolg van een verstoorde darmflora. Bij een gezonde darmflora houden de aanwezige bacterieën en micro- organisemen elkaar immers in evenwicht.Tussen beiden bestaat immers een symbiose.

*Schimmels noodzakelijk*
Schimmels en micro- organismen oefenen dus gelukkig niet altijd een negatieve invloed uit op je gezondheid uit. Velen zijn levensnoodzakelijk. In je darmen zijn maar liefst vierhonderd verschillende soorten micro- organismen actief. De meeste van hen houden je darmflora gezond, maar er zijn ook tal van ziekmakende micro- organismen aanwezig. Bij een gezonde darmflora, zijn ze niet eens bedreigend voor je gezondheid. Pas als je darmflora verstoord geraakt kunnen deze micro- organismen razendvlug aangroeien en je ziek maken. In gezonde omstandigheden is je darmflora zelfs in staat belangrijke vitaminen aan te maken waaronder vitamine K, B12, foliumzuur en vitamine B2.

*Candida dieet kan schimmelinfecties voorkomen*
Een aangepaste voeding kan schimmelinfecties en candida albicans nochtans voorkomen. Ze kunnen inderdaad op natuurlijke wijze worden voorkomen. Dit candida dieet moet nochtans stipt worden nageleefd om verder onheil te voorkomen. Suiker en alle producten die suiker bevatten moeten van je dagelijks menu geschrapt worden. Suiker voedt niet alleen je candida infectie maar doet ook giftige.../...

Lees verder...

----------

